

Swiss company issued patent for calculating health scores - ejain
http://blog.dacadoo.com/blog/2014/06/19/intellectual-property-u-s-patent/

======
ejain
[http://www.google.com/patents/US8706530](http://www.google.com/patents/US8706530)

